# Flashlights?



## jeff (Aug 8, 2011)

Any flashlight aficionados out there?

I just treated myself to a Fenix TK41. Nice white light, excellent thrower.

What's on your flashlight shelf? :biggrin:


----------



## ghostrider (Aug 8, 2011)

Here's what I carry around with me most times. I also like the Gerber Firecracker.

I used to be into flashlights more, but when I found a light that I liked, I kept it. 

I did manage to tinker with a 2C MagLight. Still have a 9P that I put a A19 extender on with a P91 LA.

I did use to hang out at CPF a bit, but haven't been there in years.


----------



## PenMan1 (Aug 8, 2011)

That's one nice flashlight, amigo! But, a little out of my price range. I keep a 5 D cell kriptonite under the seat of my truck. The mag is not nearly as nice light as the Fenix, but the mag has more than one use in the case of trouble. AND, if I get bored, I can use it for playing baseball.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Aug 8, 2011)

The only light I put that kind of money in is our dive lights.


----------



## Curly (Aug 8, 2011)

A friend gave me a Scorpion for Christmas. Brightest little flashlight I have ever had. Don't look into them when you turn them on.  Like looking into a small sun. 

http://www.streamlight.com/product/product.aspx?pid=34


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 8, 2011)

no pics, didnt happen! LOL


----------



## jeff (Aug 8, 2011)

ghostrider said:


> Here's what I carry around with me most times. I also like the Gerber Firecracker.
> 
> I used to be into flashlights more, but when I found a light that I liked, I kept it.
> 
> ...



I loved flashlights as a little kid. When I got to be a bigger kid and got a job at the hardware store, part of my job was to keep the flashlight display stocked What a dream job! Eveready 6v lanterns with the flashers, the camping lanterns, the cheesy penlights. It was heaven!

I visit CPF about twice a week.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Aug 8, 2011)

Nothing fancy in flash lights... whatever comes off the shelf at Wally-world... rarely use one anyway, except when the power goes out.


----------



## t001xa22 (Aug 8, 2011)

I too have been a flashlight fan, but am usually restricted by cost. I have, however, several 2D, 3D, and (1) 5D Mag that I have retrofitted with LED bulbs. They make these old workhorses a whole different breed of lights. They shine brighter and make the batteries last so much longer. Just tossing my $.02. 

Bill


----------



## ossaguy (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm a small engine tech,so I use a flashlight all the time.I recntly got a Streamlight Stinger LED,and it's really bright! I like that it's a rechargeable and it comes with a piggyback battery so it's always got a spare fully charged battery ready to go.

 Another one I use everyday is an ultra-bright headgear-type that is really light and comfortable to wear.I can't remember the brand name.

 The coolest one i have is an Otoscope.Doctors use these to look into your ear.I jazzed mine up by mating the optical part to a very bright Dorcy penlight.It's amazing how it magnifies tiny things,like looking into carburetor jets and passages.

 I need to try it out on my pens.


  Steve


----------



## Chuck Key (Aug 8, 2011)

Modified Harbor Freight freebee for me.  Got a bunch of them 

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showpost.php?p=966593&postcount=20


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 9, 2011)

I just got one from Marlboro for free! :biggrin:


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Aug 9, 2011)

Nice light. I hear that on the highest setting it becomes a light saber. I wear a Mag lite LED XL100 as my daily use flashlight. 3 AAA batteries plenty bright for what I do, vast improvement over the regular bulb AA I used to carry. LED flashlights have come a long way in the last 5 years.


----------



## Don Gaiser (Aug 9, 2011)

YAY, I wanna play flashlight tag!!


----------



## tt1106 (Aug 9, 2011)

I have a couple.  Streamlight and Surefire rechargeable.  

Like the Streamlight XT witht he dual switches.  For LE it is a great option to have the top switch and the tail switch. Luckily, it's on Uncle Sam's dime. :wink:


----------



## bluwolf (Aug 9, 2011)

For anyone who is interested and doesn't know about this, there's a very interesting forum for flashlights. 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/forum.php


----------



## Texatdurango (Aug 9, 2011)

bluwolf said:


> For anyone who is interested and doesn't know about this, there's a very interesting forum for flashlights.
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/forum.php


 
Oh my GOD.......... an internet forum dedicated to flashlights!  What next a forum for pen makers!


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Aug 9, 2011)

Texatdurango said:


> bluwolf said:
> 
> 
> > For anyone who is interested and doesn't know about this, there's a very interesting forum for flashlights.
> ...


 What's even more scary is the number of memebers!  125,982 (6,620 active)!!  I would never have quessed.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Aug 9, 2011)

Hey this is perfect timing.  I got an order in yesterday and it came with not one but two free flashlights.  What was even more cool is that it came from a member of IAP.  I think Linda was tickled red with hers.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2011)

tt1106 said:


> I have a couple. Streamlight and Surefire rechargeable.
> 
> Like the Streamlight XT witht he dual switches. For LE it is a great option to have the top switch and the tail switch. Luckily, it's on Uncle Sam's dime. :wink:


 
So that means you need to send it to me! That's one of the dimes I paid. I'm sure of it.

I LED'd all my Maglights. Makes a BIG difference in the quality of the light. Focuses the beam better also.


----------



## Timebandit (Aug 9, 2011)

Heres what i have except in Black. I work a security job sometimes and i do security at concerts, music festivals and movie sets and i needed a quality flashlight for this. I think i got one.:biggrin: This flashlight is in the 100-120Lumen range It truly is blinding

http://eastcoastgunsales.com/product.php?ID=7408


----------



## Jerryconn (Aug 9, 2011)

I have a Surefire G2.  They don't make it anymore, but is a great light.  I think it is around 160 lumens,  It fit the bill for me size, weight, and output.  Would like to have a couple more but my "toy" budget only goes so far!


----------



## jskeen (Aug 9, 2011)

My buddy Aaron that runs slingshotforum.com also runs a new smaller version at flashlightflux.com  I've posted a bit on.  I was a maglight fan before I ever realized that there was such a thing as "performance flashlights", I just thought they were cool.  I've got a 6d version that I won in a card game at the NCO club at Osan AB, ROK, off of a very annoyed SP, that has made two trips half way around the world with me.  Right now I can count almost a dozen more, from a single AAA solitare on a keychain, to a 4d in a clip on the dash of my truck or otherwise scattered around the house.  

The only other "performance" light I have is one of the gen1  I-Nova X0's with the 4.2v led and TIR lens that I got to ride in a shoulder rig next to an extra mag for my browning HP.


----------



## BlackPearl (Aug 9, 2011)

In the truck I have a Maglight 5D, got it at a garage sale for $0.50 the wife obviously did not know what it was. I will probably upgrade to the LED. 

Since I have gotten older I keep a Zefal light in my pocket it is a Bicycle light that I got for free when Performance bicycles opened here in Dallas. Not very sexy but sure helps me see.

I use to laugh at the guys on the show CSI using a light in an lit room till I tried it and found it sure helps focus your attention .


----------



## NewLondon88 (Aug 9, 2011)

We used to be a Streamlight dealer way back when (they only had one model)
and was surprised that I needed a firearms ID to buy one for myself. It was
registered as a weapon because it caused blindness. They've toned them
down somewhat, but still impressively bright.


----------



## ghostrider (Aug 9, 2011)

Here's my newest toy. 
http://www.rayovac.com/Products/Lights/Outdoor/1W-LED-K2-Headlight.aspx

Traded a Corian Streamline for it.


----------



## Just_Shorthairs (Aug 9, 2011)

I WANT TO PLAY
LED MAG FOR ME


----------



## CHARLES STOPCZYNSKI (Aug 9, 2011)

*Far out flashlight--364 meters*

Everyone, I was tasked with finding an extremely bright flashlight to examine the interior of high voltage circuit breakers for dust particles.  The solution was nearby at Lowes.
The new 3D cell LED Mag Lite.  You have to watch carefully, and maybe visit several stores.  The 364 meter light has what appears to be a yellow and black sticker on it very prominently stating 364 meters.  Then there is the battery life.  Only 79 hours.  Only, that's incredible.  22,000 some candella.  That one's a story in itself, read how that term is calculated on the Mag Lite website.

$31.97.  Not a bad price.  It was an immediate hit.  I was told to go back and buy 6 more.  Had to visit 3 stores to find that many.  Then another for an associate, and another as a birthday gift for self.  So far I have only found them in Black and Gunmetal.  However Bass Pro Shops has it in the new universal camo pattern (digitized) for $35.00.

A word of caution.  Don't look directly at the LED, it's best viewed from an angle.

Charlie


----------



## Drstrangefart (Aug 9, 2011)

I always buy Maglites. They serve a couple of great purposes. Light, self defense, and asserting dominance after defending self. I haven't bought one since the LEDs came out. I may have to suck it up and pay for one next time I'm flashlight shopping.


----------



## Texatdurango (Aug 13, 2011)

Not to derail the thread but it's been dormant for several days and I need some help from the _*flashlight guys*_!

Above, Charlie mentioned a bright three "D" cell light available at Lowes so during my visit the other day I bought the same light and WOW...... what a difference in the light between my old double "C" cell Maglight and this new one.  Now when a local bear starts rumbling around my garbage can I can actually see him!

Now my situation that perhaps some of you flashlight gurus can _shed some light on_..........

Being spoiled by the bright LED light from the new flashlight I want to upgrade my older light BUT the internet is chock full of places to buy Maglight "LED upgrades" as well as warnings of how you will void your warranty on your Maglite if you use those new LED's.

Learning all this I visited Mag-Lite's website and see that while they are selling new LED flashlights they do not discuss any LED upgrades for existing flashlights BUT they talk about their replacement bulbs, the Xenon and Krypton bulbs as if they are the brightest things this side of the sun so my question........

Does anyone know if Mag-Lite's "Magnum Star Xenon" bulb or the "White Star Krypton" bulb are as bright as the LED's in their new LED flashlights?


----------



## Steve Busey (Aug 13, 2011)

Everything old is new again... my one candlepower unit! :tongue:


----------



## ghostrider (Aug 13, 2011)

Texatdurango said:


> Not to derail the thread but it's been dormant for several days and I need some help from the _*flashlight guys*_!
> 
> Above, Charlie mentioned a bright three "D" cell light available at Lowes so during my visit the other day I bought the same light and WOW...... what a difference in the light between my old double "C" cell Maglight and this new one.  Now when a local bear starts rumbling around my garbage can I can actually see him!
> 
> ...



I remember when Mag-Lite first came out with their LED bulbs for their lights. They were way under powered compared to some of the stuff being sold at the flashlight sites. There is a lot of neat stuff you can do with a Mag-Lite because of it's simplistic design. I've probably voided the warranty on the ones I have even though the mods I've done are verrrry basic. 

Best thing to do is ask the guys at candelpowerforums that question, or go there and do a search.

I haven't spent much time there since I found a light I like, but if I were looking for an answer to your question, that's where I'd start.

I can recommend Lighthound as I've dealt with them on a few occasions, and Battery Junction used to get a good rep back then. However I'm sure there are others that have sprung up since then.

While your there you might even do a search for ROP (Roar Of the Pelican).


----------

